# What hand tools do I need?



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm wanting to get more into using hand tools for everything and I was wondering, what hand tools do I need? Which ones are completely nessesary, and what do you recommend? I have things like braces, a hand powered drill, and a #5 stanley. I have my eyes on a few more planes but I was wondering what saws and chisels I would need if I wanted to make something using only hand tools. I'm willing to pay a good amount (later on) on quality tools (and I love vintage/antique tools) but I'm not wanting to do something like spend $200-$300 on a set of 6 chisels.

Any advice?


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

woodcraft has an 8 piece woodriver chisel set on clearence for 39.99 on their website, i think it would be an excellent starter set for very little money. try and find a 60 1/2 low angle block plane and a no.7 or no.8 on ebay. that would be a good starting point


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The Narex bevel edge at Lee Valley are very good value, you won't need to replace them for a long time, about $65 for a set of 7 (1/4" to 1").

Vintage hand saws are a bargain if you are willing to learn to sharpen, one rip and one crosscut will get you started. For backsaws, the Veritas from Lee Valley are superb quality, the entire set of 5 (2 dovetail, a fine crosscut, rip and crosscut carcass) could last a lifetime (you don't need all 5 to start) for about $275.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I second the Narex. This is the first set I had. They are still doing good. I use them now for soft wood (I have LN chisels for my main set) as they tend to need sharpening often if you are working with maple or other such hardwood. Not a problem when you get started, because you choose easier woods to work with like poplar, pine and the like.

You can get more tools as your skills grow. No need to go out and buy a mountain of tools at once. As landog said, you may not need a full set either. Just tailor your projects to the sizes of the tools you have.

As far as saws, one crosscut and one rip panel saw to dimension lumber. Then one rip dovetail saw with fine teeths. And thats pretty much all you need along with a #6 plane (jack ) that you can use to joint and flatten and a #4 smoother to finish your wood. With just this small kit (and a gauge, a marking knife, a square) you can build a lot of stuff already.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

a no.6 is a fore plane. 5 is a jack btw


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

My advice is to check out The Anarchist's Tool Chest By Christopher Schwarz. He actually outlines a minimal tool kit that will do just about everything. That includes how to set up your #5 to do just about everything you'll need. I honestly wish I had had the book when I was first gathering tools. Of course, the list is just one person's list. Tweak as needed 

As for saws, yrob pretty much hit the nail on the head. Personally, I'd go vintage if possible, especially on the panel saws. As for the dovetail saw, if you can't find a vintage one you like, check out the Veritas dovetail saw. $65 ain't bad for a brand new saw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i'd go vintage all the way. It takes some time to find the collection, but if you enjoy finding and restoring them its a win-win choice.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Anji12305. If you don't enjoy the restoration process, it could be a drag. To me, its part of the enjoyment. Wood, metal, dirt, gravel, I don't care what I work with, its all good.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A while back a new woodworker asked me that same question and I posted a forum topic about it and some of us had a good discussion about it. You may find it interesting yourself. Also if you did a search here on Lumberjocks you would probably find many more discussions about this because it is a common question.

I purchased my first hand tools 40 years ago and nearly all of them were hand tools. I've been collecting them ever since and in the last few years I have acquired a good many hand tools on Ebay.

It always makes me feel good to here people want to get into hand tools. Best of luck to you.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The New Traditional Woodworker is another book I would highly recommend on this topic.

http://www.amazon.com/New-Traditional-Woodworker-Tool-Skill/dp/1440304289/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317822375&sr=1-1


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Craigslist - tools - woodworking. But first establish the going price on ebay then buy cheaply - now it is time to get out the sandpaper, paint stripper, and elbow grease. Happy restoring - you will glow with pride at the results.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

If you have the time go for old tools, restore them and learn on your way (and do not cry over one or two bad buys on the way, it is still good cheap way to get quality tools).
If you are living from your work and have limited time, just buy fair quality, you do not need the full LN set to do the best, you need to learn to set up the tools, to sharpen and to use them correct. They buy part is the easy part. Fist buy I advice is Hooks book on sharpening, with this one you are half way to the goal.
To choose the right tools you need to find out exactly what you want to do, to just buy the Schwarz set is stupid unless you want to be a 'vintage' cabinetmaker.
Buy the tools as you need them if you are pro. Buy the tools as you desire or get curious if you are in for the joy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

I'm kind of wanting to go vintage on most of the stuff and I don't mind restroing tools (I kind of enjoy it  ). I looked at the Narex chisels at lee valley and I like them. I also like the woodriver set. There's a HD pretty close to my home so I'll check out the buck bros too. I think I may go vintage on the saws. What are some good vintages saw brands? Thanks for the advice on the planes. I'll add them to my list. I'll also add some books to it too.

The Anarchist's Tool Chest By Christopher Schwarz-I have heard a lot about this book. Some good, some bad. So I'll just get it to see what all the fuss is about. 

Hocks book on sharpening-Thanks Mads, I've been wanting to learn more about sharpening.

The New Traditional Woodworker-Thanks Wayne, This looks interesting so it's going on the list.

Thanks again for all the great advice everyone.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone answered, "all of them"? That's what my brain said when I read the title of this thread


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The ATC by Schwarz really is a great book for starting a hand tool set. There's other kool-aid in it that you can choose to drink or not, but at it's core there's great material inside.

Dare I say that any straight saw, sharpened well, will do. The key begins and ends there. Then there are sizes, tpi and cross vs. rip filings to understand. Again, Schwarz talks about those things in a minimalist framework so get that and read it then you'll know.

A quality set of chisels is important, so I'd suggest a small set that you can add more sizes to as your needs (wants?) expand. Take a look at the 6pc SW 720 reissues, they've been great tools for me and I really like the socket-type chisel vs. tanged.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smiity is right about the saws, but Disstons are about the easiest to find. Usually for a couple of bucks a piece. I agree on the chisels, but I haven't figured out what is what yet. I've got a mis matched non set that serves the purpose. I know Al likes butcher, and hear a lot about Swan, so I'll keep my eyes open while hunting the tool tables. Chisels seems to be the most expensive vintage tools for what I need. Everything else seems easier to find inexpensively.

What we need is a "I'm a chisel export, here's what to buy" blog.

I agree with Mads as well. You need to work with the tools to figure out what you want for the tools. Its kind of a catch 22.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Here's a long (3 part) rant I made awhile ago on the subject of old versus new tools. Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, since I don't recommend any tools based on actual projects you might want to do, but maybe it'll be helpful nonetheless.

This is merely my experience when I began acquiring woodworking tools. Many other opinions exist as you can tell by the answers to your question.

http://lumberjocks.com/DaveP/blog/22184


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Al, I wouldn't mind having "all of them" 

Smitty, I looked at some 720s on ebay and I really want some but I don't think I can afford a whole set of them (The one's I was saw were about $20 each with $5-$10 shipping) Maybe someday. 

Thanks Don, I'll look at some Disstons and see about getting a few.

Thanks for the info Dave.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

For chisels, check Lee Valley for the Narex chisels. I've just gotten a set and haven't had a chance to put them through their paces yet, but they've gotten decent reviews, especially for the cost. Even the more negative reviews on LJ aren't that negative really. They might need more lapping than most new chisels, but other than that the consensus seems to be that they're a pretty decent buy


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've restored several kinds. Take a look.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Tom- I checked Lee Valley but it looks like they are sold out of their 8 pc set. I'll try to find them somewhere else if they don't have them when I get ready to buy them.

Very nice Don. Thanks for the info on the saw restoration.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

My favorite chisels:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2106
I'm silent on The …...... tool chest.
Big smile Mads


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Try these. They are lower on the sides, which I like personally. These are the newer models as the older style have been discontinued.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67707&cat=1,41504


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Mads, those are beautiful chisels. $300 is a little bit out of my price range though. 

Thanks Tom. I'm not a big fan of the style of the handle (at least from a visual perspective) but I like them. These may be the first set I buy.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

These are my second set, but they're already a big upgrade from my first IMHO. For what it's worth, the handles are beefy, but not overly heavy and the ergonomics of the handle are actually pretty nice. They also seem pretty well balanced.

Then there's the other side…down the road, they can be rehandled


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Check the price for a six piece set here 150:
http://thebestthings.com/newtools/ashley_iles_bench.htm
That is fair I think.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tom, If the ergonomics and the balance are pretty good, then that's all that matters to me for now. (though I may replace the handles with Cocobolo, Rosewood, or something else when the start to get worn out/beaten up. 

Mad's thanks for the info on the Ashley Iles, those are a little closer to my price range. I'm new to using chisels so I'll probably go with the Narexs for now and use them to learn how to use chisels, but when I get good at using them and decide I want another set, I'll keep the Ashleys in mind.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Once you get your sharpening preferences ironed out, you can start buying vintage chisels. With some patience, they can be had for pennies on the dollar. This might sound a little stupid but you might want to buy yourself one really good bench chisel in your desired metal; and a set of bangers like the Narex, etc. The one "good" chisel will show you what you're missing and give you a better reference for when you start buying older chisels (which you will do. It'll allow you to learn how quality steel sharpens and how edges hold up. Maybe a 1/2 inch Iles to start.

I was surprised by this process myself. I have very fine chisels and very average chisels; using both actually elevated my appreciation of the less expensive ones, rather than the reverse. I have a better idea of when a good chisel is warranted; and when I can just whale away on a cheap one. I'm not sure this makes any sense. Just thinking out loud, I suppose.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Al's suggestion isn't a bad one. FWIW, I'm thinking of picking up one or two vintage chisels to start rehabbing as time allows while working with the Narex in the mean time.

Besides, tools are one thing none of us ever really feels we have enough of


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Man, a $10 chisel showing up in the mailbox is a great thing. When a gallon of gas costs $5, the joy of opening up that package and marveling at your new tool, wondering where it's been, how it will clean up, what kind of handle you'll fit it with…it's a great hobby for a man on a budget, that's for sure.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Al, That doesn't sound stupid at all. Thats a good idea and I think I'm going to do it.

Thanks.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Something to keep in mind is that Lee Valley sells boxwood handles, so if you find a tanged chisel without a handle, you can snag a boxwood one for the time being. Boxwood is pretty traditional too


----------

